# KDE 4.1.3 / KDE 3.5 - Konquerer, Kopete und mehr stürzen ab

## WarrenFaith

Hey,

ich hab KDE 4.1.3 installiert (alle sets die ich dafür gefunden habe). KDE 4 selbst läuft und Kopete/Konquerer auch. Da ich aber für mein WLAN auch KNetworkManager installieren wollte, hab ich also diesen nachinstalliert. Allerdings gibts den nur für KDE 3.5, sprich er hat die kdelibs-3.5.9 mitkompiliert. Nachdem er das gemacht hat, stürzt bei mir Kopete und Konquerer ab. Konquerer beim Aufruf (ich seh gerade mal kurz das Fenster) und Kopete, wenn ich einen Contact anklicke oder ins Configure-Menü will.

Wenn ich die kdelibs-3.5 unmerge, geht wieder alles. Natürlich bis auf den KNetworkManager.

Ein Kumpel meinte, es sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben, beide KDEs nebeneinander zu haben. Außerdem hab ich von KDE 3.5 auch nur die libs... ich hab dafür auf kdeprefix als USE-Flag genutzt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Bzw kennt jemand eine alternative zu knetworkmanager, die auch unter KDE 4 läuft ohne etwas von KDE 3 zu benötigen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

----------

## Max Steel

kdelibs 3.5.10 laufen stabil und danach funktionieren auch Konqueror etc.

----------

## WarrenFaith

ok, danke. dann werd ich das mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

 *WarrenFaith wrote:*   

> [...] stürzt bei mir Kopete und Konquerer ab. ....

 

Tja, so ist das nunmal, wenn man Pakete installiert, die noch nicht offiziell freigegeben sind....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *WarrenFaith wrote:*   [...] stürzt bei mir Kopete und Konquerer ab. .... 
> 
> Tja, so ist das nunmal, wenn man Pakete installiert, die noch nicht offiziell freigegeben sind....  

 

Wenn dem so währ dürfte mein Rechner gar nicht erst starten...

Wie Max Steel schon schrieb dir benötigten Pakete von kde-3.5 auf 3.5.10 updaten dann sollte es korrekt funktionieren.

MfG

----------

## musv

Use-Flag kdeprefix gesetzt?

----------

## WarrenFaith

Ja es lag an 3.5.9... update auf 3.5.10 hat das Problem gelöst. Die USE-Flag war auch gesetzt...

Danke!

----------

